# Tropic Star Lodge - Panama July 2018



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Heading to Tropic Star Lodge in less than two weeks. Very excited!

Has anyone here fly fished at Tropic Star?

Is there any fishing around the resort or dock? What about fly recommendations?

I'm bringing my 8 wt. and a 12 wt. fish there are very big and I hope this is enough backbone. 8 wt. I have a Orvis Hydros reel with 9 wt. line for extra weight. 

I spoke to the manager and he mentioned I buy some Cam Sigler tube fly, tandem hooks, in PINK or blue and chartreuse. He said they're very very effective especially for sails. 

I will do a report after the trip as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Iâ€™ve been a few times. Always late June, always lots of rain but usually just onshore to 5 miles offshore. Every year fishing is different. First year sails on fly were thick. Other years marlin and tuna or dolphin. Typical hustle, tease on squid chains. Neutral when fish is close for a cast, strip set the hook. Maybe chances for dolphin on the fly. They have it down

8 weight is too small for anything but small pargo. 

You can fish the dock and get a guy to take you around on a panga for pargo etc. go to the white beach given good enough weather. 

Cool place, will go back next year.

Take it to the blue water board for more responses


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

They had some kayak's too. We caught 2 yft and a wahoo trolling the rocks for rooster 20 feet from shore so there is no telling what you will catch.




<<<<< that dolphin was on caught there. Have fun great place can't wait to go back.


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

FOWLHOOK said:


> They had some kayak's too. We caught 2 yft and a wahoo trolling the rocks for rooster 20 feet from shore so there is no telling what you will catch.
> 
> <<<<< that dolphin was on caught there. Have fun great place can't wait to go back.


Wow! Awesome! Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Pattillo said:


> Iâ€™ve been a few times. Always late June, always lots of rain but usually just onshore to 5 miles offshore. Every year fishing is different. First year sails on fly were thick. Other years marlin and tuna or dolphin. Typical hustle, tease on squid chains. Neutral when fish is close for a cast, strip set the hook. Maybe chances for dolphin on the fly. They have it down
> 
> 8 weight is too small for anything but small pargo.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

